# Quarter horse gelding



## teasler0 (Dec 26, 2012)

I am considering buying this 8 year old quarter horse gelding. I would appreciate thoughts on his conformation. I would like to do dressage or hunter/jumper with him. Thanks.


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's the angle or the way the horse is standing, but he seems to be built very downhill. That's not what you want in a horse for the riding you're going to do!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't see a downhill horse at all....just a horse with a very under-developed topline. I like him...LOVE hic hock set, it will be easy for him to engage his hindend with a low hock set like that. I'd like to see the sagging tummy tucked up and a deeper heartgirth, but he's worth a look!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, he's probably not the best match for someone wanting to do dressage or h/j. He looks like a really sweet guy, but he's very downhill and his back is very long. That alone will make any real level of collection almost impossible for him. I like his shoulder and hip and his legs appear to be straight (though it's hard to tell with the grass).

I don't like his neck, it's a good length, but it's very thick and unrefined and might have a very slight ewe. His throatlatch and head are very coarse as well. I'd venture a guess that he was probably gelded late (4+ years old) judging by the appearance of his neck/throatlatch/jowels.

If he's got a good mind, you could probably have some fun with him, but he'd likely never be good at what you're wanting to do so you wouldn't be in the ribbons.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

To judge a downhill horse....it's not necessarily what it looks like across the top,.....as in the very top of the croup measured to the top of the wither, it's more than that.

"In order to determine whether your horse actually is balanced downhill, you have to remember that the actual location of the lumbosacral joint is about 4 inches below the point of the croup, so that the appearance may be deceiving. 
First you have to find the widest point at the base of your horse's neck by placing your palms against each side of the neck and sliding them downward until you find the widest point, and mark the surface at that point. This point should overlie the junction of the 5th and 6th cervical vertebrae deep inside of the neck. 
On the same side of the body, walk back and locate the point of the croup, then measure downward from that level to 4 inches below it, and mark that point on the horse. This marking should correspond to the level of the lumbosacral joint. Stand the horse square on a level surface, and connect the two points. If the line connecting the 2 points is within 4 inches of level, the horse is balanced within normal range. If the line angles sharply down toward the front, the horse is weighted toward the fore with downhill conformation."


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

He does not seem like a dressage horse. He has a very weak topline, so it will be hard for him to round his back and he may possible be camped under. Not a good photo to judge from. And i dont like his neck. Not a dressagey type at all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's butt high which may make it harder for him to really use his butt. 

But that's about all I can tell :/ No other pictures available?


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I personally would pass. I don't like his neck and how it ties in and his topline. I do think he is slightly downhill as well. Keep looking around.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His longish back, neck set and shoulder kick him out of the dressage arena. He has a good hind leg, but he is long in the back. He is not downhill (draw a line from the root of his neck to the point of buttock.. he is pretty level. 

His shoulder is a bit steep and his point of shoulder is set a bit low for hunter/jumper. 

His sway back is an issue.. and that may not be fixed at this age. Lots of trotting up hills with rider standing in the stirrups will help to keep it from getting worse, but it is likely to be what it is.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

He is very cute, but does not look like he is built to do hunters


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The sellers say an 8yo, but his back says maybe 13yo? Have you checked his teeth?
Still, I wouldn't buy him for a Hunter bc he has a weak sway back.


----------

